# Abu Garcia Morrum M3600C info



## low tide (Feb 11, 2015)

Had a buddy give me a morrum. I really like the reel, but it doesn’t seem to make incredibly long cast. I’d like to clean it and maybe swap bearings to see if that helps. From what I’ve read on other forums thus far about it is that you can’t upgrade the spool with these, but upgrading bearings is possible. So any input as to what I should or could do would be appreciated.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

If you decide you want to get rid of it, let me know. 

I've got several. Awesome reels!


----------



## low tide (Feb 11, 2015)

ThaFish said:


> If you decide you want to get rid of it, let me know.
> 
> I've got several. Awesome reels!


 Crazy enough I got it out yesterday and it worked great. I guess it just needed to be used from sitting around that long. It seems like anything 1/4 or bigger it sails. Not quite the same result with an 1/8 oz swim bait hooks, but that’s ok. I think I’ll use it primarily for flounder jigging and maybe throwing top water lures.


----------

